# Bad tranny issue, need some help!!



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Went out riding this weekend and my buddy took his 02 prairie 650 in some mud....it was in 4L and about halfway into the hole it jumped out of gear and kept doing it. Tried 4H did the same thing. Pulled him out, got it back to camp to take a look at it. Belt was shredded, put a new one on won't go anywhere. Put it in reverse, went back a little bit then stopped moving. Clutch was engaging and spinning the drive pulley but it wouldn't go. Had a bad grinding noise coming from behind the drive pulley. Put it in drive....doesn't move.....put it in neutral and it drove forward a little and gave out with the same grinding noise coming from the drive pulley. I've done a lot of work to my Brute but not in this area of expertise. Any suggestions or ideas on where to start with his? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...what does your gut tell you? If its say'n "Shreaded Trany" probably right or at least bent forks.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly, my gut is telling me bad things......it's going to be an interior problem v.s. an exterior quick fix like a linkage adjustment or something of that nature. 

How much of a pain are these tranny's to work on? I've never had to venture into that area of my brute. Very mechanically inclined and if runs on gas or diesel I can usually fix it.

He hasn't formally asked, but I know he wants me to give it a shot fixing it so he doesn't have to pay an arm and a leg at a stealership.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well it means splitting the case so its a fill tear-down and rebuild cause the top end had to cime off.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was worried you were going to say that.....guess I have a lot of work in store. Any possible "quick" fixes/problems I should try first before diving right in? I appreciate the help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kevinryan7 said:


> I was worried you were going to say that.....guess I have a lot of work in store. Any possible "quick" fixes/problems I should try first before diving right in? I appreciate the help


Well, only to confirm where the problem is...transmission or beavel gear. Pull the CVT cover, pull the belt, check that the shifter linkage is set so that each gear is just at the bottom of the detents. If some but not all are off, its a sign of fork damage. Then move through each and rotate the secondary by hand to see if any link-up with the output shaft and if so does it geel like there are teeth missing on the trany gears or one spot on the beavel. Not too many break the beavel gear but it happens once in a while, and part of that can be R&Red from the rear. Probably not that lucky though....but...you never know.

I do have to say that most of the time these things are because of bent or broken forks, and that happens most often because one of the motor mounts got loose and let the engine move enough under load to botton the shifter out and move the shifter linkage part way out of gear, then the only thing keeping it where it is is the fork...and they just can't take the load so they bend or brake as it comes out of gear. So, check the mounts first. If one is loose, bank on a fork problem....at least.


----------

